# Solved: Fuji FinePix S7000 CCD Sensor Blank



## bd22250 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello,

Turned on my Fuji FinePix S7000 this morning to take a few pics for an Ebay ad and this is how the pictures are turning out. Tried all the settings to no avail. Is the CCD Sensor going out? The camera worked fine 2 weeks ago.

Thanks.


----------



## stepheno (Jan 3, 2001)

I'm fairly sure the sensor has a fault. You might want to read this article. How old is your camera - I have heard of people returning to Fuji when out of warranty and still getting a fix.

regards


----------



## bd22250 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks Stepheno,

I have contacted Fuji about the problem. They recommend sending the camera back to them for diagnosis and service. They did not say what the problem might be, only to send it back. After reading the article you recommended I also concur that the CCD Sensor is at fault. The camera was purchased in Dec. of 2003. Whether Fuji will fix it for free or charge me Ill just have to wait and see. Thanks again for your help.

bd22250


----------

